# 2channel out to 5.1 surround or optical out



## 4eyes (Nov 23, 2009)

Okay, My buddy wants to ask if he needs to use an optical audio cable to hook up sound from his TV set to his 5.1 channel surround sound system. He has a two channel hookup from his TV at line-level output and he said he rarely hears the rear surround channels playing during movies. 

Is that needed... an optical audio cable or will the 2channel audio analog be fine for a 5.1 channel setup?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

2 channel cables won't carry the data as 5.1 is digital. If the TV actually outputs 5.1 from the set then a good optical to a 5.1 system would work fine.


----------

